# RAPALA WOBBLER XXL ORIGINAL GIANT LURE 75cm



## am-angelsport (16. November 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot
​ 

*RAPALA Wobbler XXL * ​ *ORIGINAL *  *GIANTLURE*​ *75cm*​ *NEU&OVP*​ *Rainbow Trout 
*


*nur 69,95 €*​ ​ *
Der wohl größte Wobbler den Sie je gesehen haben.     * ​ *Extra XXL!!!    * ​ *Selten und nur schwer zu bekommen!!!    * ​ *Dieser Wobbler ist für Angler und Sammler gleichermaße faszinierend.  Ein Sondermodell der Spitzenklasse.  Für Deko in Vereinsheimen, Hobbyraum oder auch am Arbeitsplatz.  Ein muss für jeden begeisterten Angler.    * ​ *Länge 75cm    * ​ *Höhe 10,5cm    * ​ *Gewicht 1250g    * ​
​http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...._p21425_x2.htm
​ 








​http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...._p21425_x2.htm

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

